# Good Socionics tests and functions explanations?



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, another one of those "Help! I got sucked into MBTI and I'm trying to compare it to Socionics when I really shouldn't be!" threads.

So I know it's better to self-type or get a proper typologist to do it for me than it is to do an online test but I don't know if MBTI is just that much simpler to understand but jumping into Socionics isn't so easy.

I've done a couple of tests so far and it's told me that my use of Ne/Ni and Fi/Fe are more or less equal... now that doesn't sound right. I've been getting both IEI and IEE equally. Is it actually normal to get ENFP MBTI and then INFp socionics when they use polar functions?

Are the functions the same or should I unlearn everything I learnt about cognitive functions and start again for socionics? Is it possible to actually use both Ne and Ni so high?

I understand a lot of the guys on here think very lowly of MBTI (from all the threads I've seen...) I've barely skimmed the surface but the visual parts of some of the personalities don't make sense, I'm not sure if that's common. I don't think personality should affect how you look physically and I took the test on Sociotype.com and got annoyed with the section about "which people would you rather be stranded on a desert island with?" the answer was none because none of them... there didn't seem to be any logic behind that section...

So are there any socionics tests you would recommend just as a jumping off point for self-exploration?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

They are the same, but explained differently. I feel like this is a good page to learn about the socionic function Socionics-Information-Elements-Descriptions-by-Functions. When I did the test, I got ISTj which is also a type that use polar function, but I think someone mentioned that we often get our quasi identity type on socionic test because of the nature of the questions so I wouldn't think too much about it.

For a good test, I think this one was alright http://aimtoknow.com/test_beta


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Falling Foxes I tend to find it difficult to trust test results because of the fact many questions end up being influenced by your mood or behaviour rather than your cognition. Wikisocion is a good source to have a look through - it has a lot of Socionics information in one place. The page I've linked is to do with the individual information elements (or functions). It could also be a good idea to try filling out one of the Socionics questionnaires!


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

@*Falling Foxes*, I don't find tests to be accurate. No matter how long and detailed there's yet the test to be made which could accurately determine the way people process information. I think a good way to start can be reading up on Quadras. This way you'll acquaint yourself with the general idea of Socionics types and how shared valued IEs (information elements) play into it, and won't be bogged down in details of different facets of the model and individual type descriptions if you don't feel like doing it just yet.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> So I know it's better to self-type or get a proper typologist to do it for me than it is to do an online test but I don't know if MBTI is just that much simpler to understand but jumping into Socionics isn't so easy.
> 
> Are the functions the same or should I unlearn everything I learnt about cognitive functions and start again for socionics? Is it possible to actually use both Ne and Ni so high?


From personal experience, I'd recommend studying MBTI before diving into Socionics for that same reason that you mentioned: it's simpler to understand. Up to the date, I've had had 4+ years of exposure to each and came to see MBTI as a kind of fuzzy proto-structure of Jung's types, while Socionics is more detailed and nuanced version of it. This proto-structure is easier to grasp for anyone getting into Jungian typology, and then, when you're already comfortable with MBTI basics, you'll have an easier time making the transition to the 'higher level' which is Socionics.

I did not have to "un-learn" MBTI completely in order to get into Socionics, but rather refine some parts and drop some stereotypes (which are a property of MBTI discussion boards and groups rather than the theory itself). It's like you have a this vague form with MBTI and you chisel it further into a sculpture with Socionics.



Falling Foxes said:


> I've done a couple of tests so far and it's told me that my use of Ne/Ni and Fi/Fe are more or less equal... now that doesn't sound right. I've been getting both IEI and IEE equally. Is it actually normal to get ENFP MBTI and then INFp socionics when they use polar functions? So are there any socionics tests you would recommend just as a jumping off point for self-exploration?


The Sociotype.com test, Talanov's inventory, and Splendid Socionics test have been more accurate in fetching people their types than some other attempts at making test and quizes ime. You can see the other tests at this link:
Wikisocion:Links - Wikisocion



Falling Foxes said:


> I understand a lot of the guys on here think very lowly of MBTI (from all the threads I've seen...)


It's not that people from socionics communities think "lowly" of MBTI. It's that once you get into Socionics, MBTI stops being as interesting because Socionics is definitely an upgrade or step up if you wish. However, when you start learning typology you have to start somewhere, and MBTI is not a bad place to start.

I've talked to an mingled with people in MBTI groups and would say that at least 50-60% have their type identified correctly, so MBTI isn't that horrible but rather mediocre in explaining and covering jungian theory.



Falling Foxes said:


> I've barely skimmed the surface but the visual parts of some of the personalities don't make sense, I'm not sure if that's common. I don't think personality should affect how you look physically ...


I had a hard time believing in this, too, but could not deny my own eyes when I started seeing similarities in people of the same type. Not only in looks, but in how they moved around, how they played sports, their mannerisms, expressions, posture, body language, and especially their eyes.

Compare, for example, the SEE board to the IEI-Ni board, while paying close attention to the expression in their eyes: https://www.pinterest.com/socionixgallery

But don't worry about VI (visual identification) at this stage. This is something you can dabble in later, after you get the basics covered. 

In my experience, on average it takes 2-5 years to learn Socionics well, 2 if you really press into it. Don't expect to catch on and understand everything in only a few weeks-months. It's too complicated and extensive and needs slow and steady progress. Good luck!


----------

